
Nantucket: an accidental limerick detector - pavel_lishin
http://www.daniellesucher.com/2012/04/nantucket-an-accidental-limerick-detector/
======
adamcanady
Some day I may turn this into a chrome extension to highlight limericks on
arbitrary pages. It would be joyous to see a highlighted section of some
random wikipedia page pop out to be a limerick!

------
klenwell
As someone who was drawn back into programming by the NLTK while in a creative
writing program, I say bravo!

This one especially moved me:

    
    
      Amorite and the Girgasite
      And the Hivite and the Arkite
      and the Sinite And
      the Arvadite and
      the Zemarite and the Hamathite
    

I imagine it would be fun to do this with heroic couplets, too. If I'm not
mistaken, I think the idea has been applied to random tweets.

~~~
russellsprouts
I made a bot that would fetch Twitter posts and re-tweet any it detected were
5-7-5 haiku. The syllable counter was just a series of regex replacements,
loosely inspired by Metaphone, but it was about 95% accurate on my dictionary
of 300,000 words.

~~~
klenwell
Have you seen the New York Times haikubot? (Maybe you wrote it?)

------
dazmax
I think the rhyme definition is wrong. To me a rhyme has to be have the same
phonemes from the coda of the last _accented_ syllable to the end of the line.

~~~
jameshart
Yes, without accent detection, the 'limericks' it finds can generally only be
read with forced stresses, and the rhyming schemes it winds up with can be
quite weak (rhyming an unstressed 'the' at the end of two lines, for example).

Ironically, by not knowing how to properly handle a stress-unstress syllable
pair at the end of a line, this program would completely miscue on any
limericks it finds with a first line that ends in 'Nantucket'

------
spullara
If you like this you might like
[https://twitter.com/anagramatron](https://twitter.com/anagramatron)

~~~
guard-of-terra
What are these anagrams for? What's the subject?

~~~
pimlottc
It appears that it retweets pairs of tweets that anagram each other. The
tumblr page shows it more clearly:

[http://anagramatron.tumblr.com/](http://anagramatron.tumblr.com/)

------
guard-of-terra
Yandex has Autopoet that writes poems using search queries as dictionary.

[http://autopoet.yandex.ru/](http://autopoet.yandex.ru/) It supports quite
some poetic forms including limerick.

Unfortunately it only handles Russian. But poems are actually pretty awesome.

------
discardorama
Is there a (freely available) online dictionary(?) which gives the
pronunciation of English words?

~~~
abecedarius
Get the CMU pronouncing dictionary as explained in the README:
[https://github.com/DanielleSucher/Nantucket/](https://github.com/DanielleSucher/Nantucket/)

